# Which DVDs are worth the double-dip to BluRay?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

OK, folks, now that BluRay is finally gaining some traction, the question now is...

Which titles in your collection are worth the repurchase again to BluRay?

Now, mind you, I have QUITE a collection of DVDs. There was a marked improvement in picture quality combined with features and space savings in having a title on DVD over VHS. (And, if you were an anime fan... both subs and dubs).

Now, we have BluRay, and I am starting to question.... which titles are worth a rebuy? My picks include:
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
The original Star Wars trilogy
Lord of the Rings - Both Versions
Terminator 2
The Fifth Element
The Matrix
Toy Story (both)
The Incredibles
Studio Ghibli
Men In Black
Akira
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
Lets take a look at that list again. The earliest film on that list was released in 1977. Practically all have plenty of action and/or lots of effects.

Now, if a new film is released in BluRay which I don't have in my collection, I'll get the BluRay version. I added Terminator: The Sarah Conner Chronicles, Mirrormask, Kung Fu Hustle, and Wall-E this way. (I don't even own a BluRay player yet). The newly discovered footage of Metropolis merits a re-purchase, as it will be significantly different from the current release. The Negotiator, The Bucket List, Twelve Angry Men, Inherit the Wind, or U-571 repurchase? Don't think so...

And, no, I'm not that excited about the re-release of the Star Trek films in BluRay.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm with you for the most part: repurchases are really only worth it for movies with a big visual impact. Action blockbusters, special effects movies, and "big panorama" movies (Dances With Wolves, Laurence Of Arabia, etc.). And perhaps a few of my absolute favorites, such as Heat.

But comedies and character dramas won't gain enough to justify the extra expense if I already own them on DVD. Austin Powers isn't going to be funnier in Blu-Ray.

Going forward, I'll only buy on Blu-Ray unless something very unique and special, or dirt cheap, is available on DVD but not likely to come to Blu-Ray for years.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

The HBO's mini series "Band of Brothers" is definitely worth a double dip. IMHO.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think I'd ever double dip on BOB. It's just too long to watch enough times to reap the benefit. I watched it when it premiered on HBO, then bought the DVD set when it first came out and only watched about 3/4's of it. There's just too much other stuff to watch for me to spend that much time watching BOB again.

I'll agree with Mark that the vast majority of my double dips are/will be action type movies. I've already double dipped on the Spiderman movies, I Robot, 300, Matrix, Batman Begins, Black Hawk Down, Die Hard Collection, Fifth Element, Gattaca, Hellboy, I am Legend, Kill Bill's, Kingdom of Heaven, Master and Commander, Mission Impossible Collection, MIB, Mummy Collection, Oceans Collection, Patriot, Pirates of the Caribbean Collection, Transformers, Troy, Casino Royale, Casino, King Kong, Underworld Collection as well as some that aren't really action, but are either eye candy or movies I really like:Cars, Ratatouille, Shawshank, The Mist.

Others I'm waiting to double dip on: Alien Collection, Bourne Collection, Braveheart, Forrest Gump, Titanic, Tombstone, Jurassic Park Collection, Se7en, Sin City, Star Wars Movies, Terminator Movies, Walk the Line, X-Men Movies, LOTR, all Pixar, most Dreamworks.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Let me tell you - The Police's BluRay concert film is out of this world. If you want a demo disk (like the Eagles Hell Freezes Over did for normal DVD), this is it.

It's GREAT!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Elton John: Elton 60 - Live At Madison Square Garden isn't too shabby either.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

If I felt the movies were worth keeping in the first place, Blu Ray versions only add to their value...so over time...

I will eventually replace most of my DVDs with Blu Ray versions, plus add in newer titles that I feel I will watch more than once.

In many cases...watching a Blu Ray version of a movie is like watching it all over again for the first time, as the video/audio experience is so superior.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

My answer, is, anything you can get for under $20. My own personal experience, my DVD collection has lost a lot of its worth. I am distracted by the lack of quality in DVD compared to Blu-Ray... Blu-Ray has become the default for me now. 

DVDs can be donated to charity or local libraries for a tax deduction, and also take a look because there are quite a few catalog titles that will give you a $10 rebate for previous DVD owners.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

I want to see Pirates of Silicon Valley on Blu-Ray


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I believe that was produced for television and may not have been edited on film, so the final version of it might be SD-only.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I will buy some Blu-Rays but I'm actually thinking about reducing my DVD collection. I have DVD's I purchased several years ago that are still shrink wrapped.

I'm finding now that I'm watching more online and satellite HD content (Netflix box, Apple TV, PS3, DirecTV). It's getting almost stupid to store DVD's when I might watch them once every 5 years and most of the time the movies appear on one of the movie channels in HD.

I will continue to build my Blu-Ray collection but with only certain movies as mentioned above. 

I do agree with hdtvfan that watching a movie on Blu-Ray (or in HD for that matter) is like watching it for the first time.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't buy movies any more. I got my DVD collection up to about 350 and stopped buying them when I started using Netflix almost 5 years ago now. I have not bought a movie since.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

I'll be re-buying the Bond movies in Blu-Ray, but I'm not sure how much of my overall collection I'll re-purchase. I went through this with Laser, and I STILL have some titles on Laser that I haven't replaced. At this point, if the price is right, and I get a hankering to watch the movie again, I'll probably re-purchase it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The only problem with that is that Laser players aren't made anymore, while we are somewhat assured of backwards compatibility with DVD on BluRay players.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

Star Wars
Akira
and Studio Ghibli FTW!!! 
isn't Ghost in the Shell on BD as well?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I won't be replacing the 30 or so movies I bought on HD DVD.  I already have the Bourne and Matrix collections in that format, along with Twister, The Italian Job, The Sting, Planet Earth, V for Vendetta, Casablanca and several others. I'll still add to my HD DVD collection if I find worthy candidates. I'll probably replace the Pirates of the Carribean, Oceans, LOTR and Harry Potter collections. I'd also consider upgrading several Disney/Pixar movies as well. There are a number of movies I have on regular DVD that I'll probably rent in Blu=ray on Netflix to see if they're worth buying.
In all probability, most, if not all, of my future purchases will be Blu-ray.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm a renter. I have never purchased a DVD other than children movies that they watch over and over again. 

But The Matrix would be a good choice.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If I felt the movies were worth keeping in the first place, Blu Ray versions only add to their value...so over time...
> 
> I will eventually replace most of my DVDs with Blu Ray versions, plus add in newer titles that I feel I will watch more than once.
> 
> In many cases...watching a Blu Ray version of a movie is like watching it all over again for the first time, as the video/audio experience is so superior.


This pretty much summarizes my take on the question. If I value the movie (or TV series/event), I'll get it on Blu-ray, regardless of whether or not I had it on DVD already.

I've already double dipped on *Austin Powers* films, *So I Married an Axe Murderer*, *Office Space*, *Band of Brothers*, *Serenity* and *Firefly* the complete series and a few other things as well, and I'd certainly do it again for *From the Earth to the Moon* and perhaps a few other things as well.

It depends on how expensive the Blu-ray is (like mentioned above, if the prices are at a reasonable level, I'm more inclined to double-dip), and how much I expect to rewatch whatever it is that I'm getting.

For me, much of what I rewatch is comedies, so stuff like *Major League*, *Happy Gilmore*, *Animal House*, *Blues Brothers* and such is more likely to get me to buy. I'm also a sap for baseball films, so *Field of Dreams*, *The Natural* and other similar films are likely to get a purchase (I already had double dipped on Disney's *The Rookie*, excellent film BTW). I'll also snag Disney's *Miracle* (about the 80's U.S. Hockey team) as soon as I see it available and already have it on DVD.

I'll probably pass the DVDs along to family members so they can enjoy them with their families as I'm guessing that finances will constrain them from making the leap to Blu-ray anytime soon.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Cholly said:


> I won't be replacing the 30 or so movies I bought on HD DVD.  I already have the Bourne and Matrix collections in that format, along with Twister, The Italian Job, The Sting, Planet Earth, V for Vendetta, Casablanca and several others. I'll still add to my HD DVD collection if I find worthy candidates. I'll probably replace the Pirates of the Carribean, Oceans, LOTR and Harry Potter collections. I'd also consider upgrading several Disney/Pixar movies as well. There are a number of movies I have on regular DVD that I'll probably rent in Blu=ray on Netflix to see if they're worth buying.
> In all probability, most, if not all, of my future purchases will be Blu-ray.


Same here Cholly, I won't be double dipping my HD DVDs either. As far as Mark's question, the only DVD so far that I have double dipped with a BR upgrade was In Bruges. Very funny movie, albeit for now only available as an import option though.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> My answer, is, anything you can get for under $20. My own personal experience, my DVD collection has lost a lot of its worth. I am distracted by the lack of quality in DVD compared to Blu-Ray... Blu-Ray has become the default for me now.
> 
> DVDs can be donated to charity or local libraries for a tax deduction, and also take a look because there are quite a few catalog titles that will give you a $10 rebate for previous DVD owners.


I did this with Transformers, which I bought for $20-ish, so that made it $10-ish. Before I donate all my DVDs, I need a Blu Ray portable. The I can relinquish my grip on them.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I've donated old DVDs to be sent to Iraq. They need Weapons of Movie Distraction. After all, doing a late night run to return a late DVD is hazardous in Iraq.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> OK, folks, now that BluRay is finally gaining some traction, the question now is...
> 
> Which titles in your collection are worth the repurchase again to BluRay?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't doubt that if the Star Wars movies are released on Blu-Ray, they would be the highest selling Blue-Ray disks ever. I often wonder why Lucas is waiting. I've got several of the movies saved on my HD DVR and in HD they look awesome. I can only imagine what they'd look like in Blu-Ray 1080p.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> I wouldn't doubt that if the Star Wars movies are released on Blu-Ray, they would be the highest selling Blue-Ray disks ever. I often wonder why Lucas is waiting. I've got several of the movies saved on my HD DVR and in HD they look awesome. I can only imagine what they'd look like in Blu-Ray 1080p.


He's waiting for the same reason he waited so long to release Star Wars on DVD: he wants there to be tens or even hundreds of millions of players in use, so that when the Blu-Rays are released, they'll sell millions of copies.

History tells us that most of a given title's sales come within the first 6 months of its release. By waiting, he can earn hundreds of millions of extra dollars and maintain the Star Wars prestige. I don't like it anymore than anyone else, but I understand it.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, from what I've heard, there are some other reasons behind it as well. Where Lucas is concerned, one never knows for sure. He's not stupid, that's for certain.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> I've donated old DVDs to be sent to Iraq. They need Weapons of Movie Distraction. After all, doing a late night run to return a late DVD is hazardous in Iraq.


While your post is hilarious, this is also an awesome thing man, thanks for thinking of the men and woman who put their lives into harms way in order to give us our freedom, you ROCK! :salute:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I did get _Band of Brothers_ on Blu-Ray for Christmas. I'm looking forward to watching this set.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I'd add the first two Spiderman movies to the list but I'm a big Spidey fan to begin with.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The 3 movies come in a BD set, btw.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

It was interesting timing for me. My ex-wife moved out just when high-def discs were starting out. I didn't buy anything until after the format war was over and my Blu-Ray solution isn't working very well (using my laptop + Arcsoft to play BR over HDMI to my 47" LG). The judge wanted us to work on dividing up the CDs and DVDs but my ex is, well, putting it delicately "difficult to deal with". She's only interested in dealing out pain. So I basically set up a rule - keeping a couple of TV series (Farscape, B5) and some special editions (Disney tins) and a small list of favorites (less than a dozen) and the other 150+ she could have. I kept in mind that many of the titles I *really* wanted would be coming out in BR later on. It made it easier to part with the Back to the Future trilogy, the Indiana Jones movies, the Star Wars sets, etc.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the change in your life, Mr. Long, but it sounds like you've found a healthy way of dealing with it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> My answer, is, anything you can get for under $20. My own personal experience, my DVD collection has lost a lot of its worth. I am distracted by the lack of quality in DVD compared to Blu-Ray... Blu-Ray has become the default for me now.
> 
> DVDs can be donated to charity or local libraries for a tax deduction, and also take a look because there are quite a few catalog titles that will give you a $10 rebate for previous DVD owners.


I leverage the older DVDs a bit...I get $1 - $7 in trade value at my local Gamestop...which I use then use to pick up a new Blu Ray movie when I find one there that I want on sale under $20...so at least I recoup something towards my original investment in the standard DVDs...

I also have the $20 cap on new Blu Rays...which is really more like a $18 cap..since I hunt down prices and then get price-matching too...earming points towards further discounts on other Blu Rays when they go on sale...

When it comes to buying Blu Rays...I become a pretty intense power shopper...:lol:


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

djlong said:


> It was interesting timing for me. My ex-wife moved out just when high-def discs were starting out. I didn't buy anything until after the format war was over and my Blu-Ray solution isn't working very well (using my laptop + Arcsoft to play BR over HDMI to my 47" LG). The judge wanted us to work on dividing up the CDs and DVDs but my ex is, well, putting it delicately "difficult to deal with". She's only interested in dealing out pain. So I basically set up a rule - keeping a couple of TV series (Farscape, B5) and some special editions (Disney tins) and a small list of favorites (less than a dozen) and the other 150+ she could have. I kept in mind that many of the titles I *really* wanted would be coming out in BR later on. It made it easier to part with the Back to the Future trilogy, the Indiana Jones movies, the Star Wars sets, etc.





Stuart Sweet said:


> Sorry to hear about the change in your life, Mr. Long, but it sounds like you've found a healthy way of dealing with it.


I would have generously offered her all of the VHS tapes in the house  

Seriously though, it sounds like you've hit a decent option. Hopefully it all works out as you've laid out here and you'll be able to leave the old format behind for her to live with as you move into a nice new hi-def world all the more. Maybe it'll work out in real life like that as well with Wife 2.0 (or whatever the next version number for you is) being a really sweet upgrade over the last one


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

For me Apollo 13 (when it's released on Blu-ray)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> For me Apollo 13 (when it's released on Blu-ray)


Great movie....I actually go to meet and speak with Jim Lovell (Tom Hank's role) for about an hour back 4-5 years ago...and have Lost Moon (the movie is based on that book) autographed by him.

Amazing man to listen to...he told me the movie was about 98% true to the real event. I will definitely have that in my Blu Ray collection.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Great movie....I actually go to meet and speak with Jim Lovell (Tom Hank's role) for about an hour back 4-5 years ago...and have Lost Moon (the movie is based on that book) autographed by him.
> 
> Amazing man to listen to...he told me the movie was about 98% true to the real event. I will definitely have that in my Blu Ray collection.


You and I are on the same page. I never got to meet Mr. Lovell, however I have his autographed book. I also have Buzz Aldrin's autograph too. I dig anything space.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> You and I are on the same page. I never got to meet Mr. Lovell, however I have his autographed book. I also have Buzz Aldrin's autograph too. I dig anything space.


Since we are originally from the same city, and later in life happened to have homes in close proximity which resulted in sharing the same airport limo services for a couple years....it was a neat lead-in to some small talk. I was fortunate to be at the right place at the right time the year about the same time Apollo 13 was released and met him in a location where we could just casually talk.

Actually, he did most of the talking and I just listened in amazement to what he shared. The pun irony of all this is he is one of the most "down to earth" public figure/ historical figure / celebrities I've ever met (and I've met 3 Presidents and dozens and dozens of TV folks, sports legends, etc.).

Mr. Lovell had only the highest praise for the job Ron Howard did in directing the movie and the actors did in recreating the entire historical event.

The Blu Ray is a must have here, and for all the reasons above...it means more personally than just the great movie itself.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

I have *Apollo 13* on HD DVD which I don't intend to give up. That being the case, I'm not sure I'll replace that one anytime soon. On the other hand, I am most definitely going to get *From the Earth to the Moon* as soon as it's available.

I like Apollo 13 a lot, but have to give credit to Tom Hanks and the folks involved in FtEttM as they too did a great job covering what happened with Apollo 13. Not that Ron Howard didn't do a great job on the film, along with the stars of same, etc., but FtEttM covers the same material, seemingly without dropping anything, in an intense 60 minute episode. Both were excellent and fascinating. :up:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't have any names to drop, but I'd probably pick up Apollo 13 as well.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The Godfather
The Blues Brothers
Wrath of Khan


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

djlong said:


> It was interesting timing for me. My ex-wife moved out just when high-def discs were starting out. I didn't buy anything until after the format war was over and my Blu-Ray solution isn't working very well (using my laptop + Arcsoft to play BR over HDMI to my 47" LG). The judge wanted us to work on dividing up the CDs and DVDs but my ex is, well, putting it delicately "difficult to deal with". She's only interested in dealing out pain. So I basically set up a rule - keeping a couple of TV series (Farscape, B5) and some special editions (Disney tins) and a small list of favorites (less than a dozen) and the other 150+ she could have. I kept in mind that many of the titles I *really* wanted would be coming out in BR later on. It made it easier to part with the Back to the Future trilogy, the Indiana Jones movies, the Star Wars sets, etc.


Not that this helps, but I did the same thing 8 years ago. A lot of stuff was pretty well divided into her stuff and my stuff. Anything that fell into the middle I just gave to her. Yes, she was the one that asked for the divorce and yes I could have slugged it out over each and every thing in the house and yes, all my friends said I got walked over. However, I was making 3x what she made and I knew this was my chance to replace all the old crap with new stuff (washer/dryer/couch/dishes/TV/stereo ...). Plus, the lack of grief and peace of mind I got by not having to argue with her any longer was well worth the 10K worth of stuff I had to buy again. In fact, I'd go as far to say it was probably the best 10K or so I ever spent. Especially when a year later, her washer bit the dust and had to be replaced and all the electronics she had to have were old/obsolete.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

machavez00 said:


> The Godfather


I actually got that one during the last sale at DeepDiscount.com (where they take an additional 25% off their already discounted prices). It brought the price down to where I figured I'd be looked at as stupid for not buying what the reviewers were raving was the ultimate transfer of a classic set of films. A friend loves the trilogy a lot more than I do, and I know he bought a copy locally (Best Buy I believe) for a little more than I paid for the set I got. I had given him the DVD set a long time ago, which I got lucky and found in a going out of business sale at a K-Mart back during their bankruptcy period.

Unless the reviews completely trashed the Blu-ray version (which didn't happen), I figured there was no way he wouldn't make the jump.



machavez00 said:


> The Blues Brothers


That's one I'm impatiently waiting for myself. I also wanted Animal House, but snagged it on HD DVD before that format died, so again I'm not rushed to replace it.

Blues Brothers is a big-time favorite of mine though, and I really, really, really want to see the Penguin smacking around Jake and Elwood in HD.



machavez00 said:


> Wrath of Khan


Commented on that one in the thread about the Trek movies coming to Blu-ray. I may jump on the 'Genesis' trilogy set and get it that way. I'm more interested in Star Trek IV though (The Voyage Home).


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Once it releases at the end of March, I'll pick up the Matrix on BR. I didn't like the 2nd or 3rd enough to spend $100 on the set so I could get the first on BR.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Getteau said:


> Not that this helps, but I did the same thing 8 years ago. A lot of stuff was pretty well divided into her stuff and my stuff. Anything that fell into the middle I just gave to her. Yes, she was the one that asked for the divorce and yes I could have slugged it out over each and every thing in the house and yes, all my friends said I got walked over. However, I was making 3x what she made and I knew this was my chance to replace all the old crap with new stuff (washer/dryer/couch/dishes/TV/stereo ...). Plus, the lack of grief and peace of mind I got by not having to argue with her any longer was well worth the 10K worth of stuff I had to buy again. In fact, I'd go as far to say it was probably the best 10K or so I ever spent. Especially when a year later, her washer bit the dust and had to be replaced and all the electronics she had to have were old/obsolete.


{ continuing the thread detour for just a few more words here... }

I /salute you for taking the high road. A friend of mine was splitting from his wife of many, many years (I couldn't believe they were splitting up, they'd be married for over 25 years, neither seemed to be cheating on the other, and though they both 'teased' each other in cruel ways, they seemed to care for each other.... also had children, though the kids were pretty much grown and no longer dependent upon the parents....) and my friend just couldn't, and wouldn't get over it.

I think what broke them up is that my friend had a nasty health scare where it looked like he'd had a heart attack. It scared both, but her more than him it seemed, and after he got out of the hospital he wasn't changing his life style or listening to the doctors about his diet or anything else. She seemed to grow incredibly frustrated with him, and she wound up demanding a divorce since it seemed he was destined to ruin his life and be out of hers soon anyway.

From the point that she asked for the split he just couldn't get over his hurt and anger and kept trying to find ways to inflict emotional and financial pain upon her. I kept trying to calm him down and tell him to just let it go and move on, and he just couldn't do it. He became so negative that I wound up falling out of touch with him as he kept looking for me and other friends of his to help him find ways to defraud her of any of his retirement money.

What happened with him reminds me of a saying a former boss (that I worked for later) that had been divorced a few times had:

Why are divorces so expensive?

-- because they are worth it.

He also used to crack jokes about walking into a bar, finding a woman there, walking up to her and handing her the keys to your house and car, along with all of your cash and telling her thanks for having been your wife.

{ end side track... }


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> The Godfather
> The Blues Brothers
> Wrath of Khan


The _Godfather Trilogy_ is out in a Blu-Ray set. All three movies have been remastered in BD with many new things added for the viewer.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Getteau said:


> Once it releases at the end of March, I'll pick up the Matrix on BR. I didn't like the 2nd or 3rd enough to spend $100 on the set so I could get the first on BR.


That forced bundling would have kept me from getting the Matrix up 'til now myself, but I got lucky and got that one on HD DVD during a pricing error that Circuit City made when it was being released in that format. Thanks to that error I got all three movies in the set for $29, so I figure that I got the second and third films for free.

The first film is a classic for me, the second and third not so much. They were ok, but just not the ground breaking classic that the first one in the series was. Especially (going by memory) the second flick which just sort of left me going 'huh?!'


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> The _Godfather Trilogy_ is out in a Blu-Ray set. All three movies have been remastered in BD with many new things added for the viewer.


I'm guessing that machavez00 is saying he wants only the first flick, and doesn't want to have to buy the trilogy. I know from discussions elsewhere that plenty of people consider that set just as I consider the Matrix set... the first flick was awesome, the others not so much.

I'm not sure when The Godfather will be available individually, but I'm sure sooner or later it'll be available.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Getteau said:


> Once it releases at the end of March, I'll pick up the Matrix on BR. I didn't like the 2nd or 3rd enough to spend $100 on the set so I could get the first on BR.


I picked up the Matrix set at Fry's for $35 in December. Also got The Godfather set for $35, but not sure if I'll keep it or not.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

bdowell said:


> I'm guessing that machavez00 is saying he wants only the first flick, and doesn't want to have to buy the trilogy. I know from discussions elsewhere that plenty of people consider that set just as I consider the Matrix set... the first flick was awesome, the others not so much.
> 
> I'm not sure when _The Godfather_ will be available individually, but I'm sure sooner or later it'll be available.


Except that in the _Godfather Trilogy_, only the last movie was poor. Both the first two were outstanding movies, considered two of the greatest movies ever made.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

bdowell said:


> I'm guessing that machavez00 is saying he wants only the first flick, and doesn't want to have to buy the trilogy. I know from discussions elsewhere that plenty of people consider that set just as I consider the Matrix set... the first flick was awesome, the others not so much.
> 
> I'm not sure when The Godfather will be available individually, but I'm sure sooner or later it'll be available.





Lord Vader said:


> Except that in the _Godfather Trilogy_, only the last movie was poor. Both the first two were outstanding movies, considered two of the greatest movies ever made.


I was at BB the morning The Godfather - The _Coppola Restoration _went on sale.($69.99) My wife bought the DVD box set for Christmas when it came out, and was I disappointed. What a difference the restored versions are. Right off the bat I noticed a difference. On the DVD version, the "Godfather" logo in the opening scene shakes noticeably, on the BRD version, it's rock solid. The Audio on the DVD set sounds like it was recorded in an echo chamber.

On GF III. I went to see it in the theater when it came out. No one left, but there was silence at the end, and a few claps when Mary (Sophia Coppola) was killed. No one can say if Winona Ryder would have done any better in the roll. I must admit, over the years GF III has grown on me.
On a side note, I missed out on a price match by one day, Fry's was selling it for $49.99


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> I did get _Band of Brothers_ on Blu-Ray for Christmas. I'm looking forward to watching this set.


"Band of Brothers". Great call..

"When we left earth" rocks too.

I've yet to see a shuttle launch. The one time I flew to Florida for a launch, it was scrubbed due to hail damage, in May 1999. 

IMAX "The dream is alive" (Blu-ray) has one of the best shuttle launches I've ever seen (on TV). Picture crystal clear, sound quality is phenomenal.


----------



## NeonJediKnight (Feb 26, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> I wouldn't doubt that if the Star Wars movies are released on Blu-Ray, they would be the highest selling Blue-Ray disks ever. I often wonder why Lucas is waiting. I've got several of the movies saved on my HD DVR and in HD they look awesome. I can only imagine what they'd look like in Blu-Ray 1080p.





IIP said:


> He's waiting for the same reason he waited so long to release Star Wars on DVD: he wants there to be tens or even hundreds of millions of players in use, so that when the Blu-Rays are released, they'll sell millions of copies.
> 
> History tells us that most of a given title's sales come within the first 6 months of its release. By waiting, he can earn hundreds of millions of extra dollars and maintain the Star Wars prestige. I don't like it anymore than anyone else, but I understand it.


I haven't got a Blu-ray player, but I definitely would buy one just for the sake of Star Wars. I wish they would have the whole lot of all six movies released as a sextology. But if they did I wish they would clean up Revenge of The Sith. I have ROTS on SD-DVD and never liked the purplish pink overtone like in the scene where Anakin talks with Palpatine with the ballet going on. But just the Original Trilogy would work for me. But _the_ Original Trilogy not the Special Edition versions. I know that all of the loyal fans were irked by the pink blade of Vader's lightsaber in those, due to bad color timing. And with Blu-ray they change the aspect ratio in them and not have them in letterbox like the SD Widescreen versions.


----------

